# New Year's Honours List



## scotlass (30 December 2016)

Amongst a host of Olympic and Paralympic athletes ..

A Knighthood for Lee Pearson

CBE's for Nick Skelton, Charlotte Dujardin and Sophie Christiansen


----------



## {97702} (30 December 2016)

And no mention of Carl Hester - ridiculous &#128577;&#128577;


----------



## suffolkmare (30 December 2016)

Pleased for Lee Pearson, but wondering just how "they" choose. Andy Murray and Mo Farah get knighthoods but Nick gets a CBE? After his lifetime of top class competition...


----------



## suffolkmare (30 December 2016)

Lévrier;13449310 said:
			
		


			And no mention of Carl Hester - ridiculous &#55357;&#56897;&#55357;&#56897;
		
Click to expand...

Agree!


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 December 2016)

Nick Skelton should have got a knighthood IMO, funny though that once again Bruce Forsyth was over looked.


----------



## scotlass (30 December 2016)

Also an OBE for Anne Dunham


----------



## {97702} (30 December 2016)

I genuinely wonder whether the powers that be still think of some equestrian sport as being 'elitist' to the general public, and therefore are reluctant to recognise top riders properly? Lee Pearson is OK because he is a para rider & therefore the public can identify with him - even though we all know he competes at the same high levels against non para riders!


----------



## bluebellfreddy (31 December 2016)

I don't get what Lee Pearson has done to get his Knighthood? He was not on team and he did not do amazingly at the olympics, where as Charlotte has been consistent at her competitions and got team and individual.

 I can see why Carl did get anything, he is already MBE and did only get a team medel. Charlotte is only getting a CBE. Don't get me wrong I think Carl is amazing and should get every honour around, but in terms of reasoning to give him one over every one else.


----------



## Kat (31 December 2016)

Carl should be recognised for his training in the same way that in 2012 the cycling team coach was. Where would our Rio dressage team have been without him? 

I do think Nick Skelton deserves more recognition he is the only British person ever to go to 7 Olympics - quite an achievement 

Lee I think will have been recognised due to the cumulative effect of all his medals. 11 para golds in total. It was starting to look a bit poor in fact he had suggested in interviews that he was being discriminated against and that able bodied athletes would have been knighted with far less medals.


----------



## Rowreach (31 December 2016)

A very dear friend of mine has been given an MBE for services to sport, cross community relations and charity. I'd rather see these honours being given to those who work quietly behind the scenes doing wonderful things than sports stars or celebrities.


----------



## horselib (31 December 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



			Nick Skelton should have got a knighthood IMO, funny though that once again Bruce Forsyth was over looked.
		
Click to expand...

Bruce Forsyth got a knighthood in 2011


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 December 2016)

Kat said:



			Lee I think will have been recognised due to the cumulative effect of all his medals. 11 para golds in total. It was starting to look a bit poor in fact he had suggested in interviews that he was being discriminated against and that able bodied athletes would have been knighted with far less medals.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's just me but Lee pearson comes across as someone who thinks the world owes him everything because he has a disability. I have no time for the man.


----------



## Dobiegirl (31 December 2016)

horselib said:



			Bruce Forsyth got a knighthood in 2011
		
Click to expand...

Oops, you are right, cant help smiling though at people ringing him to check on his health, given that celebs seem to be checking out on a regular basis.


----------



## jumbyjack (31 December 2016)

Victoria Beckham gets an OBE, why? This totally devalues  the award!


----------



## fburton (31 December 2016)

jumbyjack said:



			Victoria Beckham gets an OBE, why? This totally devalues  the award!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly because of her charitable works?


----------



## Rowreach (31 December 2016)

fburton said:



			Possibly because of her charitable works?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, another one who very quietly does an awful lot of good things behind the scenes.


----------



## teapot (31 December 2016)

EKW said:



			Maybe it's just me but Lee pearson comes across as someone who thinks the world owes him everything because he has a disability. I have no time for the man.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just you. 



jumbyjack said:



			Victoria Beckham gets an OBE, why? This totally devalues  the award!
		
Click to expand...




fburton said:



			Possibly because of her charitable works?
		
Click to expand...




Rowreach said:



			Exactly, another one who very quietly does an awful lot of good things behind the scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Easy to do charity work or donate vast amounts of money when you're in the position she is though... The Honours system used to be about every day people doing extraordinary things. Yes charity work by anyone is good, but it's those at the grassroots level that deserve them more imho. Sporting success never used to be recognised until the end of someone's career, rather than awarding something every time someone wins something.


----------



## Rowreach (31 December 2016)

teapot said:



			It's not just you. 







Easy to do charity work or donate vast amounts of money when you're in the position she is though... .
		
Click to expand...

Same applies to George Michael, but I expect all the people he helped out when he was in a position to do so are very glad that he did.


----------



## fburton (31 December 2016)

teapot said:



			Easy to do charity work or donate vast amounts of money when you're in the position she is though... The Honours system used to be about every day people doing extraordinary things. Yes charity work by anyone is good, but it's those at the grassroots level that deserve them more imho. Sporting success never used to be recognised until the end of someone's career, rather than awarding something every time someone wins something.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I agree with all the above, teapot - I was just offering what I think is the most likely explanation for the honour. At least, I _hope_ that is the reason and not merely her celebrity!


----------



## KautoStar1 (31 December 2016)

I think VBs honour was in recognition of her work in the British fashion industry.


----------



## Rowreach (31 December 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			I think VBs honour was in recognition of her work in the British fashion industry.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and her "global charity work".


----------



## ester (31 December 2016)

Lee can stop whingeing about it now at least. 

I think the majority of the honours were still for community work in the community? It's just that we don't know any of them/they don't make it to the news. (BBC say 74%)


----------



## teapot (31 December 2016)

Rowreach said:



			Same applies to George Michael, but I expect all the people he helped out when he was in a position to do so are very glad that he did.
		
Click to expand...

George Michael's work was very hidden though. He didn't want it in the news, which is why there are so many stories of him leaving cheques to be given once he'd left premises coming out now, rather than at the time. 

In fact, the actual citation for VB is for her contribution to the fashion industry, no mention of her charity work. It's a funny system, was probably her turn for an honour. My father wrote and submitted citations during his career, and had to time them right to get the best chance of those people being rewarded. 

Great to see Emma Wiggs on the list too, she does a lot for para sport and education outside of her own canoeing career.


----------



## Snuffles (31 December 2016)

Has Andy Murray been given his for charity work  as well as tennis? Otherwise basically its an honour for doing what you enjoy and getting paid quite a lot for it, same as a few others


----------



## HashRouge (31 December 2016)

Snuffles said:



			Has Andy Murray been given his for charity work  as well as tennis? Otherwise basically its an honour for doing what you enjoy and getting paid quite a lot for it, same as a few others
		
Click to expand...

His official citation is for services to tennis and charity, or at least that's what it says on the BBC. But other sports personalities, such as Jessica Ennis-Hill and Mo Farah have got theirs just for sport. I think Andy would have deserved it just for services to sport anyway though. Saying that "it's basically an honour for doing what you enjoy and getting paid quite a lot for it" makes it sound like he is getting honoured for playing xbox all day or something! Don't forget he works incredibly hard to be as good as he is, training relentlessly, and although he may enjoy tennis I'll bet that a lot of the time it isn't very much fun at all. But his achievements bring us all a huge amount of joy and can "lift" us as a nation. I know I cried happy tears when he won his second wimbledon title!


----------



## ester (31 December 2016)

Of course he does but quite a lot of people work incredibly hard for a lot less monetary return than many sportspeople, same goes for the tv-types I guess too though, but then we got from the people dying threads that I don't get that  or the lifting of a nation stuff


----------



## SusannaF (1 January 2017)

ester said:



			I think the majority of the honours were still for community work in the community? It's just that we don't know any of them/they don't make it to the news. (BBC say 74%)
		
Click to expand...

Yep, this is correct. Lots of the coverage focuses on celebs because we'll all click on it when we won't click on the other stories!


----------



## Maesfen (1 January 2017)

EKW said:



			Maybe it's just me but Lee pearson comes across as someone who thinks the world owes him everything because he has a disability. I have no time for the man.
		
Click to expand...

Having sat near him at Chatsworth trials, I totally agree with you; so bitchy about everyone, such a drama queen.

Looked it up yesterday and you have to be nominated for honours so why then, did not BD and BS get behind their stars, somebody obviously did for Sir Mark Todd?  Without Carl there would be no dressage as we've known it the last few years and Nick is a legend in his own lifetime of course.

Mind, the Honours List isn't exactly worth a lot now; it used to be for heroes, long time service for the community and the like, not for designing dresses.


----------



## SusannaF (1 January 2017)

Maesfen said:



			Mind, the Honours List isn't exactly worth a lot now; it used to be for heroes, long time service for the community and the like, not for designing dresses.
		
Click to expand...

Not true...

'Almost three-quarters (74%) of the New Year honours are for local community, charity or voluntary work by the ordinary people doing extraordinary things highlighted in the Queens Christmas broadcast.'

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...or-ordinary-people-doing-extraordinary-things


----------



## teapot (1 January 2017)

SusannaF said:



			Not true...

'Almost three-quarters (74%) of the New Year honours are for local community, charity or voluntary work by the &#8220;ordinary people doing extraordinary things&#8221; highlighted in the Queen&#8217;s Christmas broadcast.'

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...or-ordinary-people-doing-extraordinary-things

Click to expand...

Except you still don't get a look in unless your face fits, or you know people who know how to write a citation that'll pass muster. It's not as simple as merely nominating someone.


----------



## ester (1 January 2017)

Did you see B2Bs post about mosside teapot?


----------



## teapot (1 January 2017)

ester said:



			Did you see B2Bs post about mosside teapot?
		
Click to expand...

I did :smile3:

ETS: I have the opinion that I do because I know how hard it is to get through the system from a larger charity point of view, it's something we regularly discuss and battle with! Not to mention my father's experience of it too.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 January 2017)

EKW said:



			Maybe it's just me but Lee pearson comes across as someone who thinks the world owes him everything because he has a disability. I have no time for the man.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not just you.  The programme featuring him did him no favours at all.


----------



## popsdosh (1 January 2017)

Snow Falcon said:



			Nope, not just you.  The programme featuring him did him no favours at all.
		
Click to expand...

+1!!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 January 2017)

Just noticed this in the MBE list -Samuel Rodd Morshead. Formerly General manager. Perth Racecourse. For services to UK Horseracing and to charity. 

Sam is one of the most lovely guys you will ever meet. His last day and speech in charge of Perth Races was, um ... entertaining to say the least!


----------



## Chiffy (2 January 2017)

Ooh! I remember Sam Morshead, thank you for pointing that out EKW.


----------



## Lizzie66 (4 January 2017)

I have long thought that Knighthoods seem to be coming too easy nowadays. An MBE then OBE for achievements within your particular sphere seem to be fine but a Knighthood should be based on more than proficiency or length of service. Contribution above and beyond an individuals area of expertise should be what is required, eg to me I could have understood someone like David Beckham getting a Knighthood based not only on his sporting achievements but also on his charitable works and work as an Ambassador for UNICEF as well as his work in bringing the 2012 Olympics to London. Whereas Bradley Wiggins, Chris Hoy, Andy Murray and even AP whilst the best in their particular sport and well deserving of an OBE as recognition for this should be not be made Sir until further down the line where hopefully they have used their fame to help others.


----------

